# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Развод по-мужски: мифы и реальность

## Irina

*Когда мужчина принимает решение о разводе, он редко делает это под влиянием эмоций. Чаще это решение продумано и тылы подготовлены.*

*миф первый*
*ОН РАЗВОДИТСЯ, ПОТОМУ ЧТО ЖЕЛАЕТ СВОБОДЫ.*

Считается, что мужчина желает избавиться от уз брака, чтобы получить свободу и наконец начать делать то, в чем его ограничивала в браке супруга. Да, возможно, порой женатые мужчины после очередной «проработки» на тему «тебе друзья дороже меня» мечтают о том, чтобы избавиться от контроля жены. Но в реальности, разойдясь с женой, мужчина быстро понимает, что эта «свобода» ему не нужна.

Мужчина редко стремится к полной свободе после нескольких лет брака. Они почти никогда не уходят «в никуда», а гораздо чаще — к новой партнерше. Другое дело, что это не всегда получается: то ли та женщина не была готова к такой мужской «жертве», то ли ее отношения с теперь уже свободным мужчиной приобрели не слишком романтическую окраску, то ли сам мужчина понял, что эта женщина была лишь средством для того, чтобы решиться уйти от жены. Но все же, когда мужчина принимает решение о разводе, он редко делает это под влиянием эмоций. Чаще это решение продумано и тылы подготовлены.

*миф второй*
*МУЖЧИНА ЛЕГЧЕ ПЕРЕЖИВАЕТ РАЗВОД.*

Наверно, все мы можем вспомнить кого-то из знакомых мужчин, которые в ситуации расставания с женой действуют по поговорке «будто бес вселился». Казалось бы, правильный отец семейства вдруг становится юнцом-гулякой. Но это, как говорилось выше, временная реакция. Легкость и беззаботность его поведения лишь кажущиеся. Проблем гораздо больше…

Мужчина редко получает поддержку в глазах окружения, особенно если инициатором развода был он. Если женщину в этой ситуации поддерживают и жалеют, то мужчина остается один на один со своими переживаниями.

Появляется множество проблем. Да, он продумывал свою жизнь, быт после развода. Но продумывать и столкнуться с чем-то в реальности — совершенно разные вещи. До разрыва жизнь была построена определенным образом, и бытовые обязанности были либо поделены, либо находились на женских плечах, а сейчас ему нужно справляться со всем самому. И мужчина с удивлением обнаруживает, что еда сама не готовится, продукты перестали расти в холодильнике, зато хорошо растут горы грязных носков и посуды. Женщине несколько легче — она более привычна к домашнему хозяйству.

Чаще всего он должен жить в другом месте. Это еще больше осложняет быт. Мужчина привык находить привычные вещи на привычных местах. В случае переезда ему приходится организовывать все заново, постепенно перевозя вещи от жены и постоянно о чем-то забывая.

Если же инициатором развода была жена, то ни о какой «легкости» в переживаниях мужчины вообще речи не идет. Конечно, и в этом случае мужчина может внешне бравировать так внезапно обрушившейся на него «свободой». Мол, смотрите: ушла, ну и ладно, не одна она такая, утешительниц много найдется. Но, конечно, ситуация, когда жена сама принимает решение о разводе, гораздо более травматична, так как у мужчины не было времени на подготовку к этому известию, даже если отношения в течение нескольких лет были достаточно плохи.

Если адаптация к ситуации развода у женщин более эмоционально насыщена негативными переживаниями, женщинам требуется меньше времени, чаще всего от полугода до года, чтобы прийти в себя и начать жить заново, а вот мужчинам требуется времени больше — около 1,5 — 2 лет.

*миф третий*
*ОН СРАЗУ СТАНОВИТСЯ ЗАВИДНЫМ ЖЕНИХОМ.*

Кто бы ни был инициатором развода, социум считает, что мужчина теперь лакомый кусочек для женщин, желающих отношений. Но это не совсем так или, скорее всего, так, но не сразу. Врач-психотерапевт Николай Нарицын описывает несколько этапов интереса женщин к разведенному мужчине. И эти этапы зависят от того, как давно развелся мужчина.

*1 этап* «ОНИ МЕНЯ НЕ ХОТЯТ!»

«Свежеразведенный» мужчина очень нуждается в женской ласке, сочувствии, понимании. Ему просто необходимо почувствовать, что его можно любить, что он интересен. Но женщины не спешат в его объятия, не считая тех, которые слишком просто относятся к сексуальным отношениям. Но эти женщины, как правило, и не способны дать мужчине то, что нужно его душе, а не телу. Остальные представительницы прекрасного пола не спешат становиться «подругами», так как понимают, что сейчас мужчине больше нужна «жилетка», чем будущая супруга. Многие из них слишком категоричны: «если разведенный, значит, либо просто подлец, либо что-то в нем не так, если от него жена сама ушла». Поэтому в тот период, когда мужчине наиболее необходимо душевное общение, он часто остается один.
*
2 этап* «МЕНЯ ЖЕНЯТ!»

Проходит несколько месяцев, мужчина привыкает к новому образу жизни, находит в нем преимущества. Он уже не так остро нуждается в женщинах, его отношение становится более спокойным. Но тут-то как раз окружающие начинают его женить, считая несчастным. Пока он действительно был несчастен, его поздравляли со свободой, а теперь, когда он пришел в себя и хочет пожить спокойно, окружающие берут на себя роль свах и начинают усиленно знакомить его с женщинами. А мужчина побаивается этой настойчивой атаки. Сами женщины тоже становятся активнее. Это уже новое женское окружение, и оно воспринимает его как жениха и не знакомо с его бывшей женой. И даже если у него явные вредные наклонности, женщины начинают его жалеть: «Ах, это от того, что он несчастен! Я его пойму, приласкаю, утешу, оценю то, что не оценила она, и все станет хорошо…» И таких «бабочек» настолько много, что мужчина теряется в выборе. Ему комфортно: самооценка восстановлена, но многие женщины предлагают многое, поэтому он не спешит выбрать «ту, единственную». И женщины, лелеявшие надежду о свадьбе, но уставшие от несговорчивости мужчины, уходят. А мужчина всего лишь хотел, чтобы они не напирали так и не торопили его.
*
3 этап* «Я ГОТОВ, А ГДЕ ЖЕ НЕВЕСТЫ?»

Наконец мужчина созревает для того, чтобы снова вступить в брак, но кандидатур для этого вокруг становится уже меньше: многие женщины просто не дотерпели до момента его готовности. Обилия женщин вокруг не наблюдается, и это сначала может вызвать растерянность у мужчины. Но когда выбор невелик, его сделать проще. Скорее всего, мужчина уже знает, какую женщину ищет, а со времени развода прошло достаточно времени, чтобы не выбрать «жену-клона», с которой в браке будут те же проблемы, что и с первой.

Конечно, это не все мифы, связанные с тем, как мужчины переживают разрыв и последующий развод. Разница между мужчинами и женщинами в восприятии развода и связанными с ним переживаниями коренится не только в психологической разнице между ними. Ожидания общества в отношении мужчин и женщин разные. И нельзя сказать, что женщинам тяжелее, чем мужчинам, или, напротив, мужчинам тяжелее, чем женщинам. И тем и другим тяжело, но по-разному. Связывает их то, что и муж, и жена во время развода переживают сильное чувство вины, причем независимо от того, кто был инициатором развода. Ответственность за несложившиеся отношения лежит на обоих.


*65% Разведенных мужчин повторно женятся в течение ближайших пяти лет, при этом убеждены, что первая жена была лучше 	 

29% 	разведенных мужчин пытаются жениться, обращаясь даже в брачные агентства 	  

20% создают новую семью или постоянную пару только через двадцать лет

15% 	женятся в период от 5 до 10 лет после развода*

----------


## Demention

Вот как всё, оказывается... возьму на заметку

----------


## Кузя

> *Когда мужчина принимает решение о разводе, он редко делает это под влиянием эмоций. Чаще это решение продумано и тылы подготовлены.*


Да ладно. И что, статистика на этот счет есть?
У каждого свои тараканы.

----------


## Irina

> Да ладно. И что, статистика на этот счет есть


Видимо есть. Не думаю, что мужчины, как женщины, принимают решение не думая, на одних эмоциях.

----------


## Кузя

Мужчины разные бывают. Достаточное количество с женской психикой. Думаю, понятно почему.

----------


## Asteriks

Не совсем понятно. Женское воспитание? Гены?

----------


## Кузя

> Женское воспитание?


Да. Генетически качества личности не передаеются.
Когда мать-одиночка воспитывает сына с рождения (или бабушка...), то мальчик копирует поведение женщин.

----------


## Irina

> мальчик копирует поведение женщин


Но ведь не всегда. Многие наоборот становятся настоящими мужчинами, потому что являются единственными в семье.

----------

